# New Arrival...



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Postie brought me this Fleabay purchase this morning...



















photos from the website listing.

From the NAWCC site I've ascertained that its, apparently, a Model '1899' Grade No610 7 jewel movement circa 1907-08

No doubt I've probably overpaid - but in this instance, I don't care I wanted it. And I have to say, it's in nicer condition than I expected.

It's running and appears to be keeping time...

So the sun is out and I'm smiling!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

That's a nice watch. Congrats I hope you enjoy it!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks great, like the decoration on the movement.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Err - how long should it run for on a full wind?

It seems to be stopping after about 20 hours for the twice I've wound it.

...and at approximately 8 o'clock (but that could be coincidence.

Given that the fleabay spiel was;

_"I am selling this beautiful old gold plated pocket watch for my mother-in-law, it belonged to her late husband who had a small collection of pocket watches." _

If true - I wonder if it just needs a few days running in again after perhaps many months/years non use or

it just needs a good service?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

should go 24 hours some older pieces required winding more often. and would say it looks like it may need a clean and lube. heck if we are still working at the age of these we will be lucky!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

...any idea how much of my watch buying budget, I'd have to spend on getting it a wash & brush up?

I've identified two likely suspects to administer healthcare to my new babies... no names of course, but one is in Stamford and the other in Leicester (the latter being recommended on another dark place).

You've scared the cr*p out of me with your 5k estimate for servicing those you're going to put into storage! Even if you DO have one or two more...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd guess Â£50 for a "wash & brush up" as you put it, or Â£100 for a more serious service.

I suspect the main spring is a bit sticky so is not fully unwinding and therefore the watch is stopping sooner than expected. Perhaps try running running it for a week or two and see if it frees up a bit. I've had similar problems with vintage watches before.

Beautiful watch


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Seems a reasonable price - thanks for the advice...

I'm pleased people seem to think its a nice piece - I've just bought another one









...but that's still in transit (hopefully)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

probably just a bit dry I have seen pieces that were stopping every couple minutes spring into life with just a pin oiler and some moebius oil but is short term fix before cleaning just keep oil away from the mainspring and balance wheel.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

So it was you who won it, I was after that one as well - very nice watch well done. Do get it serviced though.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Now have four of them









...and that is (probably) enough.

I think that they would all benefit from a service...

This particular one is currently at Robert Loomes, Stamford with the promise it will come back like new!

Another, a silver cased one, is with Stephen Burrage of Ryte Time.

So we'll see - in a couple of weeks time.


----------

